# Pattern jig for table routering



## Grung56 (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to router a 'tombstone' shape end on a 7" wide x 1/2" poplar board (they will become end pieces for condiment caddies).
Since I must make many, I need to avoid the attached template approach, and look for a way to set up the table for production.
I don't know if it can be done, or how to set this up.
Any suggestions on how to do this? Or perhaps examples of similar challenges overcome?
Many thanks for your thought equity!
... Greg


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

By "tombstone" I'm assuming you mean a gentle arc, as opposed to one with an angel on top? 

My approach would be to cut a pattern that would be used to mark the pieces, and then take them to the bandsaw. A pivoting jig could also be made to guide the (same-sized) pieces for the bandsaw, of course. A little touch-up edge sanding and you'd be done.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Grung56 said:


> I need to router a 'tombstone' shape end on a 7" wide x 1/2" poplar board (they will become end pieces for condiment caddies).
> Since I must make many, I need to avoid the attached template approach, and look for a way to set up the table for production.
> I don't know if it can be done, or how to set this up.
> Any suggestions on how to do this? Or perhaps examples of similar challenges overcome?
> ...


Hi Greg - how bout a "detached" template? I'd use a sandwich type fixture approach. Two templates attached together with just enough space between them that your workpiece would be a snug slip fit between them. Slip your workpiece in and use a flush trim bit in your table, route half, flip it over and route the other half. That way you also avoid cutting across/against the grain to boot. Just my .02


----------



## Grung56 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ralph and Jon
Thanks for the input. I updated my original post with photos to give you the idea of what I am trying to achieve. The sandwich jig might work well. I wonder if I have to band saw first, or if I could just router cut my way through?
Thanks.......... Greg


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Grung56 said:


> Ralph and Jon
> Thanks for the input. I updated my original post with photos to give you the idea of what I am trying to achieve. The sandwich jig might work well. I wonder if I have to band saw first, or if I could just router cut my way through?
> Thanks.......... Greg


Hi Greg, I'd bandsaw it first, trying to take a bunch off it's real easy to get on the wrong side of the bit until you get used to it. Don't need to get real close, just lop the corners off so you can't get the bit buried in it. Only thing is you wouldn't be able to get a square inside corner. Matter of taste, but I think a small radius and then round over the edges would look decent.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

What you have is a door panel, I'm not sure if you have make any door panels but they are very easy to make, but you must pre cut them just a little bit with a band saw or jig saw, below you will see the templates and some holders but you don't need to buy them if you don't want to you can make your own easy..once you have to template made and a holder all you need is a good trim bit in the router table and you can wip them out all day long..

Door Templates Roman Arch

Router Jigs and Templates

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment

=========




Grung56 said:


> I need to router a 'tombstone' shape end on a 7" wide x 1/2" poplar board (they will become end pieces for condiment caddies).
> Since I must make many, I need to avoid the attached template approach, and look for a way to set up the table for production.
> I don't know if it can be done, or how to set this up.
> Any suggestions on how to do this? Or perhaps examples of similar challenges overcome?
> ...


----------

